# Trị Mụn Bằng Nghệ



## vantuy (11 Tháng mười hai 2017)

*Nghệ tươi được tới là nguyên liệu tự nhiên có khả năng trị  mụn cực kỳ hiệu quả. Nhưng không phải ai cũng biết cách trị mụn bằng nghê. Bài viết bên dưới chia sẻ một số các công dụng của nghệ bạn có thể thử.*


Từ lâu, nghệ tươi đã được sử dụng rộng rãi trong việc chữa bệnh, chăm sóc da và làm đẹp. Các nghiên cứu đã công nhận hoạt chất curcumin trong nghệ có đặc tính chống oxy hóa cực kỳ cao nên có khả năng sát khuẩn, chống viêm và chữa lành các tổn thương trên da rất thần kỳ. Đặc biệt, đối với vấn đề da mụn, nghệ tươi hoàn toàn có thể loại bỏ các vi khuẩn gây mụn và trị mụn ngừa thâm, trả lại cho bạn làn da tươi sáng mịn màng.



*Cách 1: Trị mụn bằng nước ép nghệ tươi*






Trị mụn bằng nước ép nghệ tươi

*Cách trị mụn bằng nghệ* tưới

Chuẩn bị:
1 củ nghệ tươi (_bạn có thể sử dụng nghệ đỏ hay nghệ vàng đều được_)

Thực hiện:
Đem nghệ rửa sạch và gọt bỏ vỏ ngoài, xắt nghệ thành lát mỏng rồi đem giã nhuyễn, vắt lấy nước nghệ thoa lên da vùng da bị mụn. Khoảng 30 phút sau, khi thấy nước nghệ đã khô lại và thấm vào da thì rửa mặt với nước ấm.

*Cách 2: Trị mụn bằng nghệ tươi và mật ong*





_nghệ tươi và mật ong_

Chuẩn bị:
1 củ nghệ tươi

3 muỗng mật ong nguyên chất

Thực hiện:
Với cách này, sau khi bạn giã nát nghệ thì vắt lấy nước cốt rồi hòa chung với mật ong. Cho hỗn hợp này vào ngăn đá tủ lạnh khoảng 10 phút để đặc lại rồi thoa đều lên da mặt đã được rửa sạch trước đó. Khoảng 20 phút sau rửa mặt lại với nước mát. Đây là cách *tri mun* hiệu quả.

*Cách 3: Trị mụn bằng nghệ tươi và trứng gà*





_Nghệ và trứng gà_

Chuẩn bị:
1 củ nghệ tươi

1 quả trứng gà

3 muỗng bột yến mạch

Thực hiện:
Bạn gọt bỏ vỏ nghệ rồi giã nát, vắt lấy nước cốt. Sau đó, cho trứng gà vào một cái chén và đánh thật đều tay cho bông lên. Bạn không dùng hết trứng gà mà chỉ dùng một lượng nhỏ với bột yến mạch và nghệ tươi sao cho hỗn hợp không bị lỏng mà có độ sệt vừa đủ.

Tuy vậy theo các chuyên gia đánh giá nghệ chỉ có thể kiềm hãm sự phát triển của mụn chứ không có tác dụng trị mụn tận gốc. Nếu bạn muôn trị tận gốc  mụn hãy* xem thêm* tại đây

Chúc các bạn thành công!


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (31 Tháng năm 2018)

chs mình k hợp nghệ


----------

